# Hawaii



## kalmatthew (Feb 18, 2011)

Right I'm looking for ideas of where to stay and what to do, I'm planing to go to Hawaii for about 18 days in March and am looking at doing Oʻahu and Hawi'i (the big island).  If any one can recomend hostels at either that would be great.  Also because I'm under 25 car hire is really expensive can anyone tell me if I need a car on the Big Island or weather public transport is better than the web makes out.


----------



## DaRealSpoon (Feb 18, 2011)

No advice, just envy... You lucky thing! Shred it up on Pipeline Duuude 

I'm planning a surf trip around April myself... To Wales


----------



## han (Mar 6, 2011)

I think I covered it pretty much all in a pm, kalmatthew - you know how I feel about Hawaii - it's an amazing place and I know you're going to have a fantastic time. X


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 6, 2011)

Big Island public transport is very average. For the tours to places of interest; Kilauea, Mauna Kea etc there's loads of companies that bus you around. If you out by Hilo, there's a bus service that's free but not so frequent. 

Transport in Oahu is much better; not sure about hostels but the Hawaiian Monarch Hotel in Waikiki is dirt cheap.


----------



## han (Mar 10, 2011)

He's there whilst the main volcano is erupting much more than usual 

I think he's going to get some good photos!


----------



## FunkyUK (Mar 10, 2011)

I was lucky enough to stay in Volcanoes National Park Last year.
Do spend as much time as possible in Volcanoes national Park on the Big Island.  Night time star gazing is the most incredible I have ever seen, and If Kilaeuea is active, it's incredible at night.  Be aware that roads can be closed in the National Park, severely restricting access to stuff that's interesting.  If you can get around Crater Rim Drive do It,  The views from The Jaggar Museum of Kilaeua are incredible. You should check with Information centres in Park, and go on their arranged walks, and check where the lava flows are.
I believe that Chain of Craters Road is currently closed due to the current activity near the Napu Crater. 

Useful Links:
http://www.nps.gov/havo/index.htm
http://hvo.wr.usgs.gov/
A couple of my photos:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/neil_t/4662883708/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/neil_t/5446632474/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/neil_t/5446631794/

My only regret is not getting up to the observatory on Mauna Loa.  See if you can do that.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2011)

FunkyUK said:


> I was lucky enough to stay in Volcanoes National Park Last year.
> Do spend as much time as possible in Volcanoes national Park on the Big Island.  Night time star gazing is the most incredible I have ever seen, and If Kilaeuea is active, it's incredible at night.  Be aware that roads can be closed in the National Park, severely restricting access to stuff that's interesting.  If you can get around Crater Rim Drive do It,  The views from The Jaggar Museum of Kilaeua are incredible. You should check with Information centres in Park, and go on their arranged walks, and check where the lava flows are.
> I believe that Chain of Craters Road is currently closed due to the current activity near the Napu Crater.
> 
> ...



Seconded. You get to do some star gazing there too. I couldn't believe the night sky, it was so beautiful I almost wept


----------



## kalmatthew (Mar 10, 2011)

I'm on my pre holiday, holiday . Am glad to hear about the eruption status. As I am looking forward to lava viewing I have 3 nights in volcano giving me up to 5 days and plan to do a mixture of hiking and star gazing. I decided that on big island I would bite the bullet and have hired a car so have some flexibility. I also have 2 nights each at Kona and Hilo bit could reduce these in favour of more at Volcano if people reckon that is a good idea? After my 7 nights on big island I have some r and r in Waikiki and a chance to experience the night life any suggestions there are also welcome.


----------



## krtek a houby (Mar 10, 2011)

Hilo very rainy,_ shooters bar _a dive but good for a few games of pool. Waikiki not all that; however - recommed the Irish bars downtown .


----------



## phildwyer (Mar 14, 2011)

I quıte lıked Waıkıkı, ıt ıs what ıt ıs.

Get a publıc bus, ıt takes you all around Oahu.  The other sıde of the ısland ıs quıte deserted, and that's where you encounter the real Hawaıan culture ımo.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 20, 2011)

My 2p: If you travel from Europe, you're going to the other side of the planet, the journey is not easy. There are far more rewarding places to visit in the region than the USA.


----------

